# Check out my new angels



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Picked these 3 up today, getting 4-5 more they have inspired me to start a breeding project


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW they are gorgeous ! are they pair?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

great looking fish!!! makes me wanna get some for my turtle tank.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pairs no, they are only at the 2 inch mark. And definately amazing looking fish


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Where you get them? and for how much? O.O


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Where you get them? and for how much? O.O


That is a secret for now


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow they look great! congrats on some beauties!


----------

